# Hello. Needs tips on buying first sailboat.



## MN123 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi. I am new to sailing and currently looking to buy a first boat. I will be sailing on KY Lake located in KY and TN. I need to accomodate 2-4 people for weekend getaways so to speak. My price range is around 20K. I am currently looking at an 1989 Beneteau 285 and an 1989 Hunter 27. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

MN123 said:


> Hi. I am new to sailing and currently looking to buy a first boat. I will be sailing on KY Lake located in KY and TN. I need to accomodate 2-4 people for weekend getaways so to speak. My price range is around 20K. I am currently looking at an 1989 Beneteau 285 and an 1989 Hunter 27. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


Hi, Welcome aboard!

I don't know much about the Hunter, but I've spent a fair bit of time aboard and buddy-boating with a B285. My opinion is that they represent a lot of boat for the money, and I wouldn't steer you away from one.

They are not without trouble spots, though. Take a good look at the headliner -- the adhesive tends to fail and it is a messy or expensive job to replace (depending whether you do it yourself or pay someone). Also, there is virtually no bilge to speak of, which means you need to keep it perfectly dry. Some of the systems (propane, electrical) are of the quirky french variety, but you can figure that out. The cast iron keel is prone to corrosion and tends to need maintenance.

The boat has various keel/rig/deck hardware/helm configurations. The wheel actually works pretty well on this boat, but a tiller would be nice too. I would favor the fin keel with tall rig, and traveller on the bridgedeck. But it seems like more of them are wing keeled, with the traveller forward of the companionway.


----------



## MN123 (Nov 17, 2009)

The headliner in the aft cabin is coming down in places on the B285 I'm looking at. I wondered how difficult it would be to replace. There was also a small amount of corrosion on the keel. I came across an 1983 ODAY 28 last night and hope to look at it later this week- according to the listing and pics it is immaculate. Any thoughts on Odays? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Oday = good solid boat.


----------

